# Animal Abuse!



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

The penalty for this should be sterilization and, if it was a dude, complete revocation of your man badge. Just an opinion. :twisted: :wink: :twisted: 




Andy


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie what are you THINKING???? He looked much better in the R2D2 outfit. Honestly though, if that dog was talking he would be dropping a bunch of " F bombs" here.


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

Hehehehehehheeh. Thats awesome. If you own a pug, you have to have a sense of humor anyway.


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh........and you think thats bad......

This was what I entered for the yearly "halloween contest"

my big bad dober-boy was the third hilton skank for halloween.



















Poor dog..........he would do anything to make me happy.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG!  

Actually, if you saw our annual Independence Day parade, with the Pugs marching en masse wearing outfits (or at least, red, white, and blue streamers and hats), you'd REALLY laugh.

One dresses as a hydrant, one as a tarantula, one as Yoda...... and more. :lol: 

This year, the Yoda Pug stopped mid-route to poop and had to have his person hold up his outfit so he could squat. Talk about a crowd-pleaser! :lol: 

Their big-dog siblings function as outriders; we use the Pugs to bring out the crowds and then demonstrate the excellent behavior of the well-trained GSDs, Mals, Pits, and other "scary" breeds. This is part of our subtle non-BSL work.

The Pug breed is a bad idea. IMHO, no bracheocephalic breed is a good idea. But here they are...... And they definitely are crowd-pleasers. They are so funny-looking! Some of the black ones look like Gremlins (from that movie).


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

What is it about 2 breeds so different, yet both lend themselves so well to comedy dress-up? Could it be a similarity in the owners? Whatever it is, thanks for the great laughs!


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

God, I hate these things.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Yep, remember this picture. You'll be getting aquainted when you're paying for all of your earthly doggie-related sins. :twisted: 




Andy.


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

The devil made me do it!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


>


Excellent! That gator has the right idea, eat the pug!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I gotta find one of those 'gator costumes.

My own dogs don't care to be dressed up, and are not coerced into it, but some of them just love the attention. 

I had a 16-year-old Bichon a few years ago whose owner (a friend) died, so she needed a home very suddenly and urgently.

Anyway, this old girl loved to be dressed up. Her owner sometimes used to put a doll's straw hat on her, and she would walk very very carefully so as to keep the hat balanced on her head. Cracked me up.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Okay, Woodys' picture of the scarey, wrinkled, white cat things wins for being hands down grossest picture of anything ever. At first glance, I thought it was the new Martha Stewart French Bulldog design. I have gone back to that picture like 4 times now. It is like a bad accident, you don't want to look, but can't help it.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Okay, Woodys' picture of the scarey, wrinkled, white cat things wins for being hands down grossest picture of anything ever. At first glance, I thought it was the new Martha Stewart French Bulldog design. I have gone back to that picture like 4 times now. It is like a bad accident, you don't want to look, but can't help it.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Okay Woody, just stop it already, would ya? You're freaking me out. And I take back the joke, honest! 



Andy.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Andy Andrews said:


> Okay Woody, just stop it already, would ya? You're freaking me out. And I take back the joke, honest!
> 
> 
> 
> Andy.


ME TOO!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Woody, was the one on the left hand side badly burned?


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Woody, was the one on the left hand side badly burned?


Nah, healthy as the demon that spawned it. Those are sphinx cats. The kitten--if you want to call it that--that looks like a small intestine is a Komono Sphinx Cat. Hawaii breed or something. I don't know.

Andy, did not respond to your PM...sorry...it was a good joke! Promise.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

A forum member looked up those sphinx cats and found a price range for "pet quality."

Does this mean that there are working-line sphinx cats too?


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> A forum member looked up those sphinx cats and found a price range for "pet quality."
> 
> Does this mean that there are working-line sphinx cats too?


Yes, those are the ones ugly enough to stop intruders dead in their tracks.

You have to admit, if you were breaking into a house and saw one of those...my first thought? Vampire house. I'd bail in a second.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Woody, 

Thanks man, I have my moments.  

*just don't post no more pics; nightmares I tell ya!*




Andy.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

A personal favorite










This one probably creeps me out as much as any of them.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

JEEZE Woody! When I was a kid a swiped a rat pup off a nest in the ash pit and raised it. 
If it looked anything like that I would have never gone back in the alley......EVER!


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Now I kind of want one. Too bad it would last about five minutes in MN, and Gracie the 20 pound thunderclaw would polish it off in less time than that.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh Bob.....THAT is what this reminds me of. The old urban myth about some poor child that raises a rat pup as if it was a dog or something. What wasthe outcome.....ate all the babies toes or something?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Oh Bob.....THAT is what this reminds me of. The old urban myth about some poor child that raises a rat pup as if it was a dog or something. What wasthe outcome.....ate all the babies toes or something?


Naw! If I was rasing for food it would be cute little bunnies. I LOVE bunnies!  All kinds of bunnies!   
Now the rat I was talking about escaped from her cage at about 5 months old. 
I missed her for a long time.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Just had to revive this thread with a photo of Batman!

 

Honestly, who does this to their dogs, and what the hell is wrong with them??? LOL



Andy.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

AHAHAHAHA The look on the pugs face is priceless!


----------



## sandra f. johnson (Jul 9, 2007)

Woody Taylor said:


> God, I hate these things.


What the hell is THAT??????????????
Looks like a demonic cat that was skinned alive!!!!


----------



## sandra f. johnson (Jul 9, 2007)

Woody Taylor said:


> Yes, those are the ones ugly enough to stop intruders dead in their tracks.
> 
> You have to admit, if you were breaking into a house and saw one of those...my first thought? Vampire house. I'd bail in a second.


I got a good laugh while reading this. I thought the animal (?) on the left was a Chinese Char-Pei that had just been born. Either that or an animal who's brains grew on the outside and not in.
My mind is scarred forever.


----------



## sandra f. johnson (Jul 9, 2007)

Woody Taylor said:


> Yes, those are the ones ugly enough to stop intruders dead in their tracks.
> 
> You have to admit, if you were breaking into a house and saw one of those...my first thought? Vampire house. I'd bail in a second.





Woody Taylor said:


>


I still can't believe that is a cat on the left. Are you SURE????????


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I think it's a macaroni kitty that Woodys kid made in school.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Good granny grunt, looking at those pictures is like looking at a bad wreck. You really don't want to but can't help yourself.

DFrost


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

The one on the left looks like a brain with legs. Ick


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Looks like they were on fire and someone put them out with a rake!!


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for the nightmares, guys. :-o


----------



## sandra f. johnson (Jul 9, 2007)

A face only a blind person could love. I just can't see myself owning a neked animal of ANY kind. It's just wrong I tell ya!!!


----------



## sandra f. johnson (Jul 9, 2007)

http://www.don-sphinx.ru/gallery/images/cat_41b.jpg

it's a cat, it's a rat, it's a bat.

They even come in pink!!!!

http://members.aol.com/Tenukicats/ros2.JPG


----------

